# Potty breaks.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yesterday the sun was shining brightly with very little wind. It was just 7F above zero and the girls were flying out to make those little yellow spots in the snow. Some just do not make it back inside and leave a trail of bodies in the snow.
Many how ever do make it back.


 Al


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Awww!


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I know when they take there brake cause the cars will have tbe yellow spots and streaks al over the glass and paint and the kids tell me I owe them for a car wash and then start laughing


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't eat the yellow snow means more than people think LOL.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

they still are alive evenwith all the dead ,, Im just dum founded that there are any still alive ,, but then spring is a ways off yet


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom with this weird weather and what I am seeing in the woods I am expecting a early warm up. With this weird weather we have been getting huge swings one way then another, never normal.

 Al


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Interesting.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I had the opportunity to work hives with a commercial beekeeper yesterday. When I got ready to leave, I got into my car and realized the windshield was covered in stuff. I got out to look and my whole car had been plastered in bee poo.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

welcome to the fun of beekeeping ,,,


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Though we are not into beekeeping, we have bees....under the aluminum siding...been there for a few years. Some occasionally drop into the bathroom for a visit but we have noticed many bees have gone outside to their deaths in the last couple days and are now laying all over the snow. We have been hoping for them to leave as they're in a spot where much siding will have to be removed. Actually, we do need to replace one window and its frame but who will work where the bees live? I'd never noticed "our" bees going outside in winter. Maybe the cold weather is killing them inside and other bees are sweeping them outside. And I thought yellow snow was mainly due to pets and humans!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

It is natural for some bees to die off as they reach the end of their natural life span. That is likely what you are seeing is the dearly departed being removed to maintain sanitation in the hive.

Even if this group of bees was to leave, you would still need the cavity taken apart and cleaned out properly. If you don't, more bees will move in and set up housekeeping. Even if you were to spray poison in and kill the current crop(not saying that you would) that would not insure that other bees wouldn't take up residence. The smell of the wax and honey lures in swarms. I have a buddy that his neighbor keeps getting bees in his water meter box. I've asked my friend to check the box from time to time and to call me if it happens again so that I can get to them before the meter reader does!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You ill get other pest like wax moths ants and mice in a dead out hive if it isn't cleaned out properly.

 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Absolutely correct Alleyyooper. It is so automatic for me to guard against these things that they don't occur to me as an option.

Guess I will go wash the bee poo off of my car since it hasn't rained.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

hate to be the one to say this,, but if you have honey bees , liveing under the siding they found a opening to get into the wall . so i,m thinking ,, if you put your ear on the wall and tap ,, when you are by the spot were the bees built the comb you will hear a buzz .... I think you have a lot of comb .. built inside the wall ,, as you say they been there a few years


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Nappy, I see you are in Michigan also not sure exactly where,we are in the thumb, search for a bee group in your area someone would be happy to come and get your bees. You my have to suit up and help remove the siding and then replace it or have your contractor do your window work then replace it but someone would take the bees.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Thank you homemaid for your input. We've had two beekeepers come out to look but no one could tell us what to do except to spray poison into the entrance hole and plug the hole. The entrance is around a very old window but unfortunately we don't have funds to do the whole project. I can see the "Money Pit" if we could start! I have read before that the hive will attract other critters even if the bees are killed. Right now we are stuck between a rock and a hard place, and the bees are winning.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Southeastern Michigan beekeepers Association 
sembabees.org 

http://sembabees.org/toplevelpages/bees_in_wall.html


The picture of the trap for tree removal of bees can also be used on a home and other places.

Removing honey bees from a home is a job. It can take a whole day or longer to do correctly. 
Of course a bee keeper will expect to get paid for their time as they may or may not get the live queen out of the removal. If not the colony will die out unless they can some how get a new queen to be the hives mother. Getting a new queen for many bee keepers requires buying them.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

You could try to get them yourself. Contact a beekeeper and see if they would lend you a box set it up near the entrance hole. Make a cone out of screen with the exit hole about 1/2 across. Securely Fasten the cone over the entrance hole. The bees will come out but cannot get back in. Eventually the queen will come out too because there is no new food coming in. Put a cotton ball with lemongrass oil on it inside a ziploc bag with just a small piece not zipped shut inside the box. This may work to get them out of the house but then you still have the honey, brood, and comb left inside the wall. And the entrance hole to deal with. It may take a couple weeks or a couple months to get them all out. It's worth a try.. We got a bunch out of a hollow spot in a tree this way.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you for the pictures Alleyooper!


----------

